# Some shots from a wedding I did recently



## Vtec44 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## cauzimme (Nov 6, 2015)

Great set  
Nice toes nailpolish, haha.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 6, 2015)

the blue wall made a very nice background. 
love the shot in front of the window as well. 

judging from the engagement ring shot, she has phenomenal bilateral median antibrachial  veins. 
if she ever needs emergency fluid resuscitation, EMS will have an easy time of it!


----------



## Braineack (Nov 6, 2015)

solid work as usual.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 6, 2015)

Well done. I'm sure a satisfied customer.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 




cauzimme said:


> Great set
> Nice toes nailpolish, haha.



Why do you think I took that shot?  hahaha


----------



## JacaRanda (Nov 6, 2015)

Very sweet set.  How could they not be overjoyed with these?  Maybe would have straightened the ring out in the hand/ring shot.  Not me,  I never would have thought of it . .


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice! I like the flash going off on that woman's camera in the dance floor shot! These have a nice sort of modern wedding look to them.


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 6, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Nice! I like the flash going off on that woman's camera in the dance floor shot! These have a nice sort of modern wedding look to them.



That's actually one of my OCF's in the corner of the room


----------



## ganafbbyx (Nov 11, 2015)

SO BEAUTIFUL! Love them !


----------



## dpt (Nov 11, 2015)

Love them all!


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 11, 2015)

Great Shots as usual !!

I had to look back at the toenail polish  lol
The last ring shot was great with the reflection !!



pixmedic said:


> judging from the engagement ring shot, she has phenomenal bilateral median antibrachial  veins.
> if she ever needs emergency fluid resuscitation, EMS will have an easy time of it!


That's the weirdest thing I've read lately.  lol


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 11, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Great Shots as usual !!
> 
> I had to look back at the toenail polish  lol
> The last ring shot was great with the reflection !!
> ...


You aren't looking in the right places then!


----------



## traceywarbey (Nov 28, 2015)

Nice work!


----------

